# The Haunted Laboratory is done!



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow , opened the post to check out your lab and saw this note.....i am very touched , thanks Chris for the mention  like you i got many ideas from others in this forum  , this forum is a gold mine of help and information .....

nowwwwwwww WHERE ARE THE PICTURE ???? lol i cant wait to see them


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Trying to post images...


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks fantastic, and I loved the reject monster....so now what are you going to do with all your free time?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Some more images...
I built the Peanuts display as a kindler, gentler Halloween display following 9/11.
Our butler, Eddy, serving desserts at our Halloween party Saturday.
And finally, yours truly, Inga and Doktor Frederick von Fronkensteen!

Thanks for the comments. Scareisburg - Free time? Trying to figure out where all this is going after tomorrow!!!
WitchFrom Canada - The "wall" actually goes over the trunk of our '58 Met - I ran out of space, but had to make allowance for the garage door. I built the shelf above/around the car that the props are sitting on...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn that looks good hehehehehe ....fantastic job .....your lab props are looking very good .....i too like the reject idea , i wanted to do what you did with the other monster2 but do it with the bride looking like she is tied up on a standing table but i ran out of room lol , i cant use the hole garage here as i have on one side my washer and dryer and sink and other side i have fridge and freezer ......

the 2 of you look super crazy cool 

wishing you a hapy halloween tomorow ....thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks wonderful!!!!
I couldn't see the second set of pics tho'


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am so jealous. WOW - everything looks fantastic! It looks like a set designed for a play or movie. You've got some real talent in the display department!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic looking lab! Well done!

MsM


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

_.. Come up to the Lab .. and see what's on the slab..._

Really terrific work! Gotta love the costumes as well!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks again for the nice comments!

If you have a chance look at the thread "Cool prop from Wal-Mart" - I used it instead of a Jacobs Ladder (which I never found the parts for - specifically a large plexiglas or lucite tube to put the rods in).


----------



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

ok this is "labolicious" verry cool presentation i agree it did look a set up for movie well done and cute couple!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice. Well done.

I like the Peanuts... keep it.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

That is awesome!!! I would love to do a laboratory like that. I also liked that u had an 'unveiling' of it too, so no one could see it until it was done. I gotta do that someday.... I thought ur brain was called 'abby-normal' LOL. 
If you ever want some more inspiration on what to add to ur lab, try watching "The Revenge of Frankenstein" w/Peter Cushing. I just watched it tonight. Great movie. I had to laugh when the camera panned the lab. They had an old wooden box that contained about 9 canning jars w/colored liquid inside. On top of the lids was a piece of thin wood what had big metal looking springs attached to each jar. I think they pumped air into the jars to get the water to "boil". It was obvious that those were canning jars, but the effect was pretty cool. There were a lot of great cheap ideas for a lab in that movie. I was thinking, was that supposed to be state of the art spec. effx back then? or just props to fill the lab. They also had great sound effects too,when the elec. equip was turned on to bring life to their victim.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Doutcha - "labolicious" - LOL! 
m'Lady, Thanks.
Zombiegirl1 - Thanks! When our guests came to the party my wife (in her nurse Inga outfit)would ask if they had an appointment to see "Herr Doktor" - our invitations looked like dr. appointment cards - and would send them out to the lab (our garage). When I was done, they'd get a gummy body part and be sent back up to the house where Inga would offer them a "sedagive"...
Man, I haven't seen any of the Hammer Frankenstein movies in years - I need to check them out. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fantastic looking lab! There's alot of detail there!! I have been watching the witch from canada's lab in progress, and now I have your's too use, for inspiration for next years haunt, I'm thinking classic movie monsters, which of course includes Dr Frankenstein and his monster. I will be checking back to look for ideas.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I love to watch the ole hammer films from the 60s their wonderful. I just ordered some scary old flix to watch from netflix. I usually tape scary movies all week right up to Halloween. This yr. I didnt see any good ones to tape, so I decided to treat myself to netflix and rent some nice old scary Hammer and zombie flixs. Im gonna watch them for haunt ideas too, after noticing the comical looking lab in The revenge of Frankenstein. That was a good movie, love Peter Cushing. Someone should tape the sound of his electrical equip when Dr. "Stein" goes to re-animate his victim. Great sounds for a lab!


----------

